# 1 in 3 Drivers In The U.S. Take Medications That Can Cause Depression



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

*I believe this article can shed light on driver suicides.*

If you take Prilosec or Zantac for acid reflux, a beta blocker for high blood pressure, or anax for anxiety, you may be increasing your risk of depression.

More than 200 common medications sold in the U.S. include depression as a potential side effect. Sometimes, the risk stems from taking several drugs at the same time. Now, a new study finds people who take these medicines are, in fact, more likely to be depressed.

The list includes a wide range of commonly taken medications. Among them are certain types of proton pump inhibitors (PPIs) (used to treat acid reflux), beta blockers, anxiety drugs, painkillers including ibuprofen, ACE inhibitors (used to treat high blood pressure), and anti-convulsant drugs.

*More than a third of the people who took the survey were taking medications known to have depression or suicidal thoughts as potential side effects. *Olfson and his collaborators wanted to determine whether those participants were more or less likely to be depressed, compared to participants who didn't take any of these medications.

Read the rest here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dr.'s will kill you !


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Dr.'s will kill you !


I imagine the average Uber/Lyft driver is taking medicine that promotes depression.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Long term use of pharmaceuticals is only good for the pharmaceutical companies.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If you Dont Care

How could you Ever be " Depressed"?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> If you Dont Care
> 
> How could you Ever be " Depressed"?


Apathy is a manifestation of depression.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anger Management : returning anger to the source as quickly as possible.

I will bill you later.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> If you Dont Care
> 
> How could you Ever be " Depressed"?


I've been taking prilosec for heartburn, for a long time. Now, I'm having second thoughts about getting my head examined.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not Apathetic.

I Vehemently D.G.A.F. !


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Not Apathetic.
> 
> I Vehemently D.G.A.F. !


You're probably fine then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go get your " head examined" by a large chested female shampooist while getting your hair cut.

Good scalp massage under warm flowing water . . .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Go get your " head examined" by a large chested female shampooist while getting your hair cut.
> 
> Good scalp massage under warm flowing water . . .


As long as she whispers dirty little lies in to my ears, then I should be okay!


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I think 1970s pay rates for rideshare drivers is the #1 cause of depression for my colleagues.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

MoreTips said:


> I think 1970s pay rates for rideshare drivers is the #1 cause of depression for my colleagues.


I think shifting the blame to Uber/Lyft may be artificially correct. However, looking at the root cause of depression can help.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

The thread title should read;

*1 in 30 Drivers In The U.S. Are Depressed Uber Drivers*


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The thread title should read;
> 
> *1 in 30 Drivers In The U.S. Are Depressed Uber Drivers*


Why?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Why?


Just read the complaint forum. Should be self explanatory after that.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Go get your " head examined" by a large chested female shampooist while getting your hair cut.
> 
> Good scalp massage under warm flowing water . . .


Went to the dentist the other day. He was gunna do about two hours of work and asked me if I wanted Nitrous Oxide. Said it cost $20 extra. I told him I'd give him $40 and to make it a double.
So, he had the cutest 'assistant'. Big hooters, low cut 'uniform'. I swear, it was like something out of a "Dear Playboy" letter.
I had some real nice dreams.
It's a good thing he had his hands in my mouth ... I'd of been talking to the pretty assistant, and wouldda gotten away with it too because, after all, I was under the influence.


----------



## Lolinator (Jun 21, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *I believe this article can shed light on driver suicides.*
> 
> If you take Prilosec or Zantac for acid reflux, a beta blocker for high blood pressure, or anax for anxiety, you may be increasing your risk of depression.
> 
> ...


Smelly pax and no tip$ causing depressing


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Reading the possible side effects from my daily meds is a frightening experience. Some even have side effects that cancel each other out!


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

The answer to most diseases today is to get off the simple carbs and sugar and eating healthy fats. Depression, anxiety, obesity, type 2 diabetics, arthritis, heartburn, etc can be cured or abated with diet alone. People are curing themselves every day. Keto is a life changer.


----------



## SakoSays (Jun 8, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Go get your " head examined" by a large chested female shampooist while getting your hair cut.
> 
> Good scalp massage under warm flowing water . . .


Well that went zero to perv quick.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *I believe this article can shed light on driver suicides.*
> 
> If you take Prilosec or Zantac for acid reflux, a beta blocker for high blood pressure, or anax for anxiety, you may be increasing your risk of depression.
> 
> ...


Yeah but I'm sure there are drivers out there using stims and SSRIs to offset those side effects... or self medicate.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My medicine doesn't have side effects...

Butt...you do have to smoke it....8>O

Unless of course you live in Colorado...

There they have the most wonderful eats...

Rakos


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Rakos said:


> My medicine doesn't have side effects...
> Butt...you do have to smoke it....8>O
> Unless of course you live in Colorado...
> There they have the most wonderful eats...
> Rakos


For some reason, I'd picked you as the type who likes "to get on the sauce".


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> For some reason, I'd picked you as the type who likes "to get on the sauce".
> 
> View attachment 236522


Hey...wait a minute..

Your not supposed to know about that...

It's strictly TOP SECRET...!!!

So much for security...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just read the complaint forum. Should be self explanatory after that.


Somebody should start a "come clean" thread about who all is on meds here, since this is a contributing factor to depression.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

My friends wife was on POUNDS of meds.
She had high blood pressure, so they gave her meds. 
The meds made her sleepy, so they gave her something for that.
The meds that treated her sleepiness was hard on her stomach, so they gave her something for that. 
The meds to keep her stomach right caused constipation, so they gave her something for that.
The anti-constipation meds kept her from being hungry so she was losing weight too much too fast, so they gave her a pill, to treat that.

She was taking a half dozen meds to treat the side effects of the medication before it. 

I told her that if it was me; I would stop ALL of those meds except the blood pressure ones, and smoke a bit of herb at night. 
She did. Still does. And now doesn't even need as much blood pressure meds.

Doctors, and the pharma-industry will, together, KILL YOU.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Gov Moonbeam said:


> My friends wife was on POUNDS of meds.
> She had high blood pressure, so they gave her meds.
> The meds made her sleepy, so they gave her something for that.
> The meds that treated her sleepiness was hard on her stomach, so they gave her something for that.
> ...


I totally 100% agree with you...8>)

For some interesting reading try this...

https://drmicozzi.com/six-diseases-created-by-big-pharma

Stay healthy...!

Rakos


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gov Moonbeam said:


> My friends wife was on POUNDS of meds.
> She had high blood pressure, so they gave her meds.
> The meds made her sleepy, so they gave her something for that.
> The meds that treated her sleepiness was hard on her stomach, so they gave her something for that.
> ...


Sounds mighty like the sort of mixtures that killed Elvis?


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *I believe this article can shed light on driver suicides.*
> 
> If you take Prilosec or Zantac for acid reflux, a beta blocker for high blood pressure, or anax for anxiety, you may be increasing your risk of depression.
> 
> ...


The drivers don't need this medication to get depressed.They're already driving for Lyft/Uber.


----------



## Gov Moonbeam (May 22, 2018)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Sounds mighty like the sort of mixtures that killed Elvis?


Yea.
But, they were all legally Rx'd by the same doc and filled by the same pharmacy.
Pretty wild. 
Doc's get to chasing side affects and end up creating a pretty toxic mix.

My wife got a really bad cold. Had to go see a doc. We went to ER. *sigh*
Doc wrote an Rx. It was Erythromycin
I asked her (the doc) what she was treating. 
She looked at me like I was stupid and said, "The cold."
I said, "This is an antibiotic. That works on bacteria, right?"
Doc says, "yes".
I said, "Is a cold caused by bacteria?"
Doc says, "No, it's caused by a virus. But sometimes a secondary bacterial infection can occur."
"Do you think she has a bacterial infection now?"
By now, the doc wants to leave the room. 
We never filled the Rx. And wifey rested, drank lots of fluids, took Tylenol and ... survived.


----------



## Kobayashi Maru (Jun 13, 2018)

RamzFanz said:


> The answer to most diseases today is to get off the simple carbs and sugar and eating healthy fats. Depression, anxiety, obesity, type 2 diabetics, arthritis, heartburn, etc can be cured or abated with diet alone. People are curing themselves every day. Keto is a life changer.


People are lazy, they prefer a magic pill rather than making an effort to adjusting their lifestyle.
I once heard of an uber driver that requested a pill that would neutralize his body odor rather than Showering


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Pop 5 Norco 10's before a shift and be a Happy SOB


----------



## gw03081958 (Jun 28, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *I believe this article can shed light on driver suicides.*
> 
> If you take Prilosec or Zantac for acid reflux, a beta blocker for high blood pressure, or anax for anxiety, you may be increasing your risk of depression.
> 
> ...


The only medication I take is a pint of Smirnoff vodka and 4 miller high life beers twice a week.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

gw03081958 said:


> The only medication I take is a pint of Smirnoff vodka and 4 miller high life beers twice a week.


Two pints of Smirnoff and 8 beers a week shows that you have trouble dealing with reality; therefore, depressed without medications aforementioned.

What will you do when an unplanned event takes place, adding stress to your situation?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Two pints of Smirnoff and 8 beers a week shows that you have trouble dealing with reality; therefore, depressed without medications aforementioned.
> 
> What will you do when an unplanned event takes place, adding stress to your situation?


That's EASY...

Light up a spliff...

And forget how you got there...8>)

Tomorrow will come..

In it's own good time...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> That's EASY...
> 
> Light up a spliff...
> 
> ...


That would make you a Pax. Drivers are supposed to be better than that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

*1 in 3 Drivers In The U.S. T̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶M̶e̶d̶i̶c̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶s̶ Have a Job That Can Cause Depression*

Actually not true. Makes you wonder sometimes, though.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *1 in 3 Drivers In The U.S. T̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶M̶e̶d̶i̶c̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶s̶ Have a Job That Can Cause Depression*
> 
> Actually not true. Makes you wonder sometimes, though.


The OP has scientific research proving it. Do you have sources to support your statement?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That would make you a Pax. Drivers are supposed to be better than that.


Funny you should say that...

In 4 years of Uber driving...

I have NEVER taken an Uber ride...8>O

My son has butt not the monkey...8>)

Rakos


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The OP has scientific research proving it. Do you have sources to support your statement?


Scientific research? Where we're going we don't _need_ scientific research.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Scientific research? Where we're going we don't _need_ scientific research.


There is a growing suicide rate among For Hire drivers, that breaks the news about each month, which is accelerating during the summer heat. They blame this on financial problems, ignoring the possibility of drug combinations that can cause depression. The one that says," he drinks booze all week" is a complete idiot.

It's easy to take responsibility, file bankruptcy, and keep your shit; don't you know?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Seems to have worked so far for the Orange One, several times. I wouldn't know, though, personally. Never tried it.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Seems to have worked so far for the Orange One, several times. I wouldn't know, though, personally. Never tried it.


Rakos ?

If your speaking of Donald Trump, then he did it legally. Now, he's 71 years old and has a smoking hot wife to help him stay happy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Rakos ?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


>


Yeah, I figured that out after googling OO.

Artificial tanning has ramifications!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


>


OMG...8>O

Mentioned in the same post with Mr. Trump...

This can't be good...8>O

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> OMG...8>O
> 
> Mentioned in the same post with Mr. Trump...
> 
> ...


Not sure about drug fueled KINK, but homosexualality conliferates depression.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Not sure about drug fueled KINK, but homosexualality conliferates depression.


Does "it" lead to bad spelling...?

Can't seem to find "conliferates"...

Butt...my monkey dictionary is limited...

Rakos








PS. Is the human baby "conliferating"...?


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Does "it" lead to bad spelling...?
> 
> Can't seem to find "conliferates"...
> 
> ...


Yes, the baby is being corrupted.

However, the English language is not limited.

If I would of written "*pro*liferation", then that would be in a sense good. Since homosexuality is not good, then it would be "*con*liferation".

Important questions about the Pros and Cons of the language.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Thought you might have been goin for...

Conflagration...butt...

I like your creative use of the language...

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Thought you might have been goin for...
> 
> Conflagration...butt...
> 
> ...


Since we are on the subject of depression / suicides, and talking apes (at the moment); I will leave you with Koko and Robin Williams.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I became depressed when my doctor warned me that an over abundance of wine, women, and partying would lead to my demise. 
So I decided to give up my doctor.


----------

